# SLP L/T Headers



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Looking to buy SLP L/T headers and cats for 04 M6 in a couple of weeks. who has the best prices.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Barry,

PFYC and Tbyrne are both sponsors and have the best price that I can find. 

Are you going to the car show in Canton later this month?


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

If the weather holds out I may go. I'll PM you in the middle of the week to let you know. Also I heard that there is a car show at the Varsity Town Center Mall Saturday but have not confirmed it.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

yellowjacket said:


> Looking to buy SLP L/T headers and cats for 04 M6 in a couple of weeks. who has the best prices.


Found these guys:

http://marylandspeed.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_153&products_id=448


----------

